#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-16
<ara> morning all :-)
<davmor2> Good Morning all :)
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
 * ara takes a break
 * ara -> lunch
 * davmor2 lunch
<davmor2> stgraber: installing now I'll let you know :)
<stgraber> davmor2: ok, thanks
 * davmor2 ponders on whether encrypted home would be an issue for ltsp but decides to save that for another day
<davmor2> stgraber: Bugger I can't test it the last release was the 16th I'll have a word around and see if we can get it fixed :)
<davmor2> I'm losing the plot ignore me :)
<davmor2> stgraber: yeap cd is borked so I'll try again tomorrow
<stgraber> davmor2: k
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-17
<nags> cr3: ping
<cr3> nags: pong
<nags> cr3: I could not see Canonical office address in www.canonical.com, can you please send me in pvt chat
<ara> morning all :)
<davmor2> Good morning all
 * ara restarts
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> 228 updates me thinks the cd builds may still be screwed
 * davmor2 lunch
<cgregan> davmor2: In your email you mention that the FF icon is a blue globe. Is this correct?
<davmor2> Yeap
<NY152> bonsoir tout le monde :)
<NY152> j'ai un soucis de mise à jour. le paquet language-pack-fr-base ne  veut pas se mettre à jour dans update-manager (impossible de le  cocher quand j'essais de forcer la   chose dans le  gestionnaire  de paquet synaptics, voilà l'erreur  que j'obtiens : .language-pack-fr-base: Dépend : language-pack-fr mais ne doit pas être installé. Une idée ? pour information le soucis se pose  aussi avec f-spot ...
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-18
<persia> 8.10 or Jaunty?
<NY152> Jaunty
<NY152> persia une  idée pour résoudre le probleme ?
<persia> It's somewhat expected that some packages cannot be installed on any given day for Jaunty.
<NY152> en  francais ?
<persia> I'd recommend just not upgrading the ones that are impossible today, and looking at them another day.
<persia> Mon francais est insuffisant :(
<NY152> f-spot ca fait 15 jours qu'il est dans  ce cas la ...
<persia> Yes.  That was just being discussed in #ubuntu-devel.  Waiting on several more packages to build for a transition.
<NY152> ok
<NY152> persia merci :)
<thewrath> hello all are you there?
<thewrath> i would like to do testing for ubuntu
<persia> thewrath, Welcome.  Anything in particular that you would like to test?
<thewrath> i like running the server edition actually
<thewrath> i run everytrhing through a vm at teh moment
<thewrath> if you tell me there is an issue with x i wil go and do my best to test x fully to my k nowledge
<persia> Well, there's three sorts of testing that need doing for servers.
<thewrath> okay
<thewrath> i just recently got back into linux/unix actually
<thewrath> so i thought i would jump in and help out
<persia> Firstly, there's an install CD created every day, on cdimage.ubuntu.com, and it can be checked to make sure it works, and run through the standard server testcases.
<thewrath> i am going to guess that you have the testcases on a list?
<persia> Secondly, there's always some stable-release updates in queue, and they need testing to verify the bug, verify the fix, and verify that the fix doesn't impact anything else.
<persia> Thirdly, there's a lot of benefit in running the development release, and identifying issues as they arise so they can be addressed in a timely manner.
<thewrath> okay
<persia> You can find testcases for the installations from iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<thewrath> i mean def running dvelopment releases
<persia> There's a special effort to test images before each milestone, but extra testing rarely hurts.
<thewrath> i am currently on the dev for joomlapack
<persia> For the stable release updates, there's a testcase registered with each bug.
<thewrath> k
<persia> For regular testing of the development release, it's more freeform: the idea being to test it to do things you need done, and report bugs as you discover them.
<thewrath> i would like to proabbly do that first
<thewrath> what do people usuallyu start out with
<thewrath> jw
<persia> Depends on their interest.  I don't think there's a usually.
<persia> There's also meta-work for testing, like drafting testcases, and the like, but it's probably worth doing some testing first, to become more familiar with the testing tools, etc.
<persia> Also to get an understanding for the various people involved in testing, and what sorts of things they do.
<thewrath> if i see this right on teh si.qa.ubuntu.com webstie under ubuntu alt i386 there are 2 bugs but 14 tests?
<persia> Rather, for the last milestone, of the 14 tests, two bugs were discovered during the exercise of the test suite.
<thewrath> sorry about earlier there i had a network issue with the server on campus i connect to
<thewrath> 11/14 (1)
<thewrath> i would like to do some developmental testing
<thewrath> i mean i like to set up webservers, ssh, etc
<thewrath> i am a networker by design but web guru by heart lol
<persia> In that case, install jaunty, and do your setups and hacking.  Report any bugs you find.
<persia> You may also find the folk in #ubuntu-bugs helpful in getting good bugs reported, and making sure they are confirmed and tracked appropriately.
<thewrath> okay
<thewrath> y do i get told to anyone that i am a "beta" tester
<thewrath> jw
<persia> If you're primarily testing the server, it may also be interesting to spend time in #ubuntu-server: lots of users and developers congregate there.
<persia> If you start testing jaunty today, you're an "alpha" tester :)  It's not even close to beta yet.
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> i would say so 100+
<thewrath> is jaunty desktop out for alpha?
<thewrath> the one place that i might get hired after college is running alot of linux
<thewrath> i think they said red hat enterprise but i think they have some ubuntu stuff
<persia> Alphas are available.
<thewrath> ok
<persia> Dailies too.
<thewrath> ?
<persia> Those also need testing.
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> where do i get the alpha downloads and the daily downloads at?
<persia> I do recommend that as you get started you target one specific area, and then expand.  It's a lot easier to get involved that way.
<persia> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<thewrath> so just start out with testing the alpha version of server then?
<persia> That might be a good place.  There's another alpha due out on the 26th, and it will be fairly active here making sure we get all the test cases covered for that.  It's worth testing now, and learning the processes and tools (and registering for an account on qa.ubuntu.com).
<persia> Then, early next week you can be part of the big push.
<thewrath> so tomorrow when i am at work (computer lab asst, just make sure no one kils the computers literally) is go and download the alpha release form here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/20090217/ and then register for an account at qa.ubuntu.com?
<persia> That's the daily release.  The alpha would be under ubuntu-server/releases/
<thewrath> ok
<persia> You could register for an account now if you like.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> i was headed to bed soon
<persia> Note that testing the dailies and testing the alphas is mostly the same, except the alpha testing gets reported to the tracker.
<thewrath> long day at career fair and gfs health issues
<persia> Ah.  Sleep well then.
<thewrath> there is no /ubuntu-server/releases
<thewrath> nvm
<thewrath> there are nothing under releases
<thewrath> no active isos
 * persia hunts
<persia> Ah.  server doesn't appear to have released any alphas: they would be in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/releases/jaunty/
<thewrath> nothing in there either
<persia> RIght.
<thewrath> so where would i get the first alpha at so i can start testing?
<persia> May as well start with a daily, if you want to help with the alpha testing next week.
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> bc of some work schedules and wat not
<thewrath> is testing the server or the desktop easier?
<persia> Depends on how you do it.  I think it's about the same, but it's very different.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> i will try server tomorrow
<thewrath> then try desktop
<persia> Excellent!
<thewrath> i can not download isos when i am at home though
<thewrath> they take forever since i have 256k dsl
<thewrath> we are brainstorming for the release of ubuntu in 2010?
<persia> We're working on the release for April right now.
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> i just saw stuff on brainstorming for redesign ubuntu for 2010
<thewrath> where would i find the ideas for 9.04?
<thewrath> think i found it
<thewrath> if i stand correct ubuntu 8.10 does not work on wpa2 enterprise wireless correct?
<persia> No idea, actually.
<thewrath> persia: is there an alpha release of desktop or no?
<persia> I believe there are several.
<thewrath> persia: the issue i talked to you about the wpa2 enterprise wireless is an issue USA wide
<persia> Well, it's probably worth checking for a bug then, and following it.
<thewrath> what would i need to do to confirm the bug?
<persia> First, find it, then check the /topic of #ubuntu-bugs for some guides on bug management.
<ara> morning all :)
 * ara takes a break
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> stgraber: ping
 * davmor2 away 
<stgraber> davmor2: pong
<thewrath> hey all
<davmor2> stgraber: Yay back :)
<davmor2> Where does ltsp store the img is it /opt?
<stgraber>  /opt/ltsp/images/
<davmor2> you might want to take a look at the latest cd then /opt/ is empty
<davmor2> do you want a copy of the syslog?
<stgraber> is that /opt on the installed system ?
<davmor2> stgraber: /opt on the server side yes
<stgraber> weird, and you correctly saw the chroot building during the install ?
<davmor2> No that's why I looked in opt and then chased up to confirm I'll drop syslog onto my server
<davmor2> stgraber: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/syslog
<stgraber> davmor2: weird, ltsp-build-client hasn't started at all ...
<stgraber> davmor2: saw #ubuntu-devel ?
<stgraber> davmor2: the udeb isn't included in today's daily so ltsp just wasn't there
<davmor2> :) D'oh
<stgraber> hi heno
<heno> hey stgraber :)
<davmor2> heno: I'm starting on the apps section now and slowly ploding through everything
<heno> davmor2: great :)
<davmor2> heno: the ubuntu apps should be full by the next meeting hopefully
 * mrooney waves
<mrooney> Is there any guide for making your own LDTP tests and contributing them, or for your own application?
<nagappan> mrooney, you can start with this http://download.freedesktop.org/ldtp/doc/ldtp-tutorial.pdf
<nagappan> mrooney, you can ping ara as well :)
<mrooney> Oh no we scared her!
<nagappan> mrooney, :)
<nagappan> mrooney, you can always redirect me, I'm the maintainer of LDTP
<nagappan> I mean the questions
<mrooney> nagappan: ahh okay, excellent! what about typos in the pdf? :)
<nagappan> mrooney, sure, you are welcome to help me to correct them
<nagappan> mrooney, I did that almost 2 years back, need to fix them
<mrooney> nagappan: okay, well it looks like a quite useful document so far, I am happy it exists! I noticed on page 6 under Audience, "Its assumed that the us...."
<mrooney> I believe that should be It's?
<nagappan> mrooney, let me fix it now :) but can upload only from home
<nagappan> mrooney, in VMware, we don't have direct access to external servers
<mrooney> ah I see
<nagappan> mrooney, fixed in my local copy, feel free to give your suggestion :)
<mrooney> I guess I need to learn what defines an "accessibility enabled" application.
<nagappan> mrooney, application that are written using QT / wxWidgets are not accessibility enabled as of now
<nagappan> mrooney, applications written using gtk / Mozilla / Java Swing are a11y enabled
<nagappan> mrooney, even in them, the custom widget controls has to be a11y enabled by the developer
<nagappan> mrooney, which will expose the property of widget / object
<mrooney> oh no my app is written in wxPytho
<mrooney> as the developer are there things I can do to make it more testable in LDTP?
<nagappan> mrooney, if the application written using gtk / Java Swing / Mozilla XUL, then yes you can, otherwise the underlying framework (toolkit) should support
<mrooney> well, it is written in wxPython
<mrooney> which is GTK on Linux
<mrooney> well I will read more of this wonderful PDF and see what I can learn :)
<nagappan> mrooney, sure
<nagappan> cr3, to get a fix like this inside Ubuntu 8.10 will take time ? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=561631 this is under gtk+ component of gnome
<ubot4> Gnome bug 561631 in gail "gailbutton.c:571:idle_do_action: code should not be reached" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<cr3> nagappan: you really mean 8.10 by requesting an sru?
<nagappan> cr3, we need this for our automated testing
<nagappan> cr3, yes, we have our VMware workstation test regularly running on 8.04
<nagappan> cr3, we want to upgrade to 8.10
<nagappan> cr3, due to that bug, we are struck
<cr3> nagappan: the person to talk to for an sru would be slangasek
<nagappan> cr3, ok
<nagappan> slangasek, ping
<nagappan> cr3, thanks for the info :)
<slangasek> um, the process to follow is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<slangasek> talking to me is orthogonal :)
<cr3> love that word!
<nagappan> slangasek, :)
<NY152> bonsoir tout le monde :)
<bdmurray> Anybody have a wubi install on a fat32 parition?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-19
<ara> morning all :)
<davmor2> Morning All by the way :) (greeting on a go slow today)
<ara> davmor2: hey!
 * ara takes a break to prepare coffee
<davmor2> Hmmm COFFEE Hmmmmm
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> schwuk: ping
<schwuk> davmor2: sup?
<davmor2> Dave Murphy: Do you know how to setup vpn inside of n-m?
<schwuk> davmor2: I've done it before, but I wouldn't say I know how.
<davmor2> Meh :(
<NY152> bonjour
<davmor2> hello
<davmor2> ara: nice write up :)
<ara> davmor2: ta :)
<manjo> cr3, ping
<cr3> manjo: pong, hey dude!
<manjo> cr3, how is lovely montreal ?
<cr3> manjo: snowy, it's great
<manjo> cr3, I have a Q abt the cert suite
<cr3> manjo: shoot!
<manjo> when it reports back the results does it use port 8080 ?
<manjo> or some other port ?
<cr3> it reports to the certification website which runs under https, 443
<manjo> crap
<cr3> it supports proxying though, http_proxy and https_proxy environment variables
<manjo> I have a situation on a server I am trying to certify where its hooked up to external network but all ports except 8080 are blocked
<manjo> so I cant shh etc to outside world
<manjo> only web traffic will go thro
<cr3> manjo: it's got to have a proxy on the network
<manjo> right I need to figure that out
<manjo> cr3, cool that is what I wanted to know I might ping you again later
<cr3> manjo: try telneting to port 3128 on the gateway, that might give you a quick answer
 * manjo makes a note 
<cr3> the proxy isn't necessarily on the gateway, obviously, but it's a shot in the dark
<manjo> cr3, I need to install https://certification.canonical.com/download/checkbox-compatibility_0.2_all.deb right ?
<cr3> manjo: yep, but if you're running the tests from remote, you'll need the cli which I don't think is available from that url
<manjo> k. which I can get from
<cr3> manjo: moment, trying to figure out where would be most appropriate...
<cr3> manjo: man, I've been trying to figure out a proper way to centralize these packages and this might be a good time. how much time do you give me?
<manjo> :) till tomorrow
 * manjo knows its too short 
<manjo> checkbox_cli ?
<cr3> manjo: checkbox-compatibility-cli, it's not hidden under that download/ directory
<bdmurray> davmor2: do you have a vfat wubi install?
<davmor2> bdmurray: not at the moment.  Is the new wubi in place?
<davmor2> bdmurray: Why?
<bdmurray> I've written a bug pattern to prevent filing of a certain bug report but really should test it before implementing it. ;-)
<davmor2> bdmurray: does it need to be vfat or can it be ntfs?
<bdmurray> davmor2: it needs to be vfat, I have an ntfs partition and couldn't recreate the bug
<davmor2> bdmurray: I can set one up by by the time I get all the updates etc I'm not sure I'd have time to test.  I can do it tomorrow for you if that is okay?
<bdmurray> davmor2: absolutely, its not a huge hurry - its easy enough to duplicate the bugs after they come in
<davmor2> bdmurray: Bugger global bug jam I won't be here :( I'll be in Birmingham
<bdmurray> heh, next is fine too
<bdmurray> er, next week is fine too
<davmor2> bdmurray: Right I'll set it up monday morning in the mean time I'll find out if the new wubi is in Jaunty as it needs testing if it is anyway :)
<davmor2> bdmurray: Otherwise I'll have to do and intrepid wubi install
<bdmurray> any release on vfat would be fine
<davmor2> bdmurray: Right I'll ping you monday afternoon and see if your about then :)
<bdmurray> davmor2: great, thanks!
<davmor2> np's
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-20
<nagappan> hi
<nagappan> I have a file /usr/lib/pkgconfig/gdk-x11-2.0.pc
<nagappan> how do I check from which deb this file got installed ?
<ara> morning all :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-22
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> iso's installed over the weekend so that's good news :)
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: why does the tracker now suddenly have a the drupal favicon rather than the ubuntu testing one it used to have?
<ara> davmor2, I have no idea, it's been like that since the latest pull from trunk code, but I haven't had the time to have a look to it
<ara> davmor2, I sent you an email
<davmor2> ara:  got it :)
<davmor2> ara: I'm getting kernel issue on todays iso
<ara> davmor2, but do you get to install?
<davmor2> it's the old ecc bug back meh
<davmor2> ara: yeap it installed
<ara> davmor2, which bug?
<davmor2> ara: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/422536
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 422536 in linux (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 5 other projects) "EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded. (affects: 888) (dups: 112)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ara> morning cr3
<davmor2> morning cr3
<davmor2> cr3: are you getting kernel issues on 64bit at all?
<ara> davmor2, do you get a kernel oop?
<davmor2> ara: apport is triggered the system itself is up and running you just get regular messages off of apport
<cr3> davmor2: I haven't noticed any issues as I'm attending PyCon in Atlanta. I'm flying out in a few hours, so catch you tomorrow
<davmor2> :) no probs
 * ara -> lunch
<fader_> morning all
<fader_> You know it's going to be One Of Those Days when the first thing you have to do is find a bootable CD and do some grub repair work on your system :/
<fader_> ara: Good afternoon!
<davmor2> fader_: HAHA
<davmor2> fader_: morning
<ara> fader_, afternoon
<davmor2> fader_: that's why I have a production machine and separate testing machines ;)
<fader_> ara: I tried to do the proprietary X driver tests but was never able to get a lucid install working on my nVidia system :(  I'll try again for this week.
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, I do too, but I thought I'd be okay if I installed lucid on an external drive to do the nVidia tests
<ara> fader_, oka
<fader_> I totally forgot that grub would get installed unless I specifically told it not to.  Which wasn't even a problem until I got to the Lex office today without the external drive with grub on it...
<davmor2> Opps
<fader_> ara: The good news is that it finally installed yesterday.  The bad news is that it just wouldn't boot afterward :)
<davmor2> ooooppppsss even
<fader_> Indeed
<davmor2> fader_: if it helps it worked here but I get a kernel issue on 64 bit :)
<fader_> Huh, just realized I should have tried 'rescue mode' on the live CD... I wonder if that has a 'fix my MBR' button.
<davmor2> fader_: was it an alternate cd?
<fader_> davmor2: Heh, sounds like you got farther than I did.  Plymouth came up and just stayed there.  I left it for a couple of hours but no dice.  Ctrl+alt+Fx worked so I know the system wasn't hung.
<fader_> davmor2: No, daily-live
<fader_> From Sunday
<fader_> Prior to that I couldn't even manage to get an install to work from either daily-live or alternate
<davmor2> yeah sunday's is the first that worked for me too
<davmor2> fader_: the problem is that there is no rescue mode on the live cd :P
<fader_> I don't feel quite so bad then... I was starting to think I was bad luck
<fader_> :)
<fader_> davmor2: Ah, meh.  I didn't even think of it until I had already booted in live mode and popped open gnome-terminal
<fader_> davmor2: Out of curiosity, were you using i386 or amd64 lucid yesterday when you had your kernel issue?
<davmor2> fader_: it's 64bit https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/422536
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 422536 in linux (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 5 other projects) "EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded. (affects: 888) (dups: 112)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<fader_> Huh.  Just wondered if it were related to why I couldn't get past Plymouth, but it doesn't look like it
<davmor2> fader_: do you have a white flashy cursor on a black background?
<fader_> davmor2: Nope, it goes to the Ubuntu logo and sits there
<davmor2> fader_: do you see the mouse cursor?
<fader_> davmor2: Nope, I don't believe so
<fader_> I can't say right now as I don't have the drive on me
<davmor2> fader_: if it does try hitting enter
<davmor2> it might reset itself and you get the gdm screen
<fader_> davmor2: IIRC I tried punching all sorts of buttons, but I'll give it another shot
<fader_> The only thing that worked was ctrl+alt+F1 which got me a VT with a couple of bootup messages but no login prompt
<davmor2> fader_: that's your problem you only need to tap the key, you probably broke the keyboard punching it ;)
<fader_> So I doubt that GDM was running yet
<fader_> Heh
<charlie-tca> plymouth and NVidia 6200 are broken again. Now it simply shuts off my monitor until the desktop is starting.
<fader_> charlie-tca: You had better luck than I did :)
<charlie-tca> Got to wait at least 1 full minute, maybe more for it to turn back on
<fader_> That's a good way to have flicker-free boot... if the monitor is off it can't flicker
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> charlie-tca: are you sure and it's not just giving you a cursor line?
<charlie-tca> Oh, I'm sure the monitor power lite changed to yellow, and the screen is completely blank
<davmor2> charlie-tca: Ohhhhhh nice
<charlie-tca> heh
<davmor2> it's a power saving feature
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that's what I was thinking... Except I really want to know it is still doing something.
<charlie-tca> It doesn't shut down or restart, either, now.
 * charlie-tca thinks that's why it is called testing... instead of using!
<davmor2> charlie-tca: what happens if you set a resolution size in the boot line?
<davmor2> I'm wondering if it is using the max the card is capable of rather than the max of the monitor
<charlie-tca> I haven't tried that. I am still waiting to see the desktop again
<charlie-tca> good point. Next reboot, I'll try it and see
<davmor2> charlie-tca: just a thought  I know mine used to max out on my old monitor till gdm kicked in
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> it doesn't care
<davmor2> :(
<charlie-tca> well, I did get to the desktop twice now in just 1 hour!
<charlie-tca> Maybe this just isn't my day for this
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-23
<yotux> Hello I have a few questions
<persia> !ask
<ubot4> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yotux> Since Alpha 3 is going to be release should I try and test alpha 2 ?
<persia> Depends what you're testing.
<yotux> also does this team test netbook remixes
<persia> There's not much value to testing Alpha 2 images, but there is huge value in testing post-installed environments with Alpha 2 + updates.
<persia> This is the central coordination point for all Ubuntu testing, including all images and flavours.  This does not mean that everyone here tets all flavours.
<yotux> ok
<yotux> Is there a testing manual?
<persia> I don't know of one offhand, but there's some hints on the wiki.
<ara> morning all!
<persia> ara: There was a request about 3 hours ago asking if we had a testing manual?  Do we?  Should there be a link to it in the /topic?
<persia> Oh, and Good morning :)
<ara> persia, morning
<ara> persia, yes, indeed, I'll change it. Although the release team haven't published any candidate ISOs yet
<persia> I was thinking just a pointer to overview docs that would be useful to new folk even when we weren't doing milestone testing.
<ara> persia, looks nice, it seems that I cannot change the topic
<ara> I will as at #ubuntu-irc
<persia> stgraber: Hey.  When you have a chance, we need a bit of help with channel coordination.
 * persia expects to wait 7-8 hours for a response
<ara> persia, heno will be around in 2-3 hours :D
<persia> But he doesn't have the +F flag, which seems to restrict some operations.
<persia> So I expect he can sort the topic issue.  I'm less sure he can sort the channel operations in general.
<ara> persia, alright
<ara> persia, let's wait for stgraber, but I'll ask heno to change the topic when he's online
<persia> That seems like the best plan to me.
<persia> What is the URL to the manual anyway?
<ara> tracker: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ara> docs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<ara> testcases: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/
<persia> Do we have anything for non-ISO testing?
<ara> persia, set of activities: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ seems like a good home, but I'm guessing it might benefit from suggestions on stuff that can be done during less pressing periods.
<persia> That's a *great* page!
<ara> persia, maybe we should be moving that page to /Testing, rather than having a subpage
<ara> persia, to make it easier for people to find it
<persia> Or at least put it in the top bar.
<persia> I'd probably drop "QA Team" frm the top bar, and add "Activities".
<thekorn> ...and add a link to this page to qa.ubuntu.com
<thekorn> good morning, btw
<persia> Yes.
<persia> Looking at "QA Team", I think we're getting good coverage in Bugsquad and Testing, but I'm less sure we're well coordinating the development of QA tools, automation, etc. cleanly.
<persia> (yes, we use #ubuntu-quality for this, and lots of people are doing stellar work, but we're just not talking much)
<persia> So I'm not convinced that it's best to highlight that team until we get better at it :)
<ara> persia, OK :)
<ara> mvo, around?
<mvo> yes
<ara> mvo, OK, I was just wondering why last run of http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/automatic-upgrade-testing/ was 16th Feb
<ara> mvo, but I just saw that they are running today
<mvo> ara: its still running from a machine at my place that is not 24/7 on. I'm working on moving it to the DC currently, right now its running and will finish in ~4-5h
<ara> mvo, nice, thanks!
<mvo> ara: there were issues with the kvm installed in the DC, but that should be fixed now, so hopefully this weeks it can (finally!) be daily
<ara> mvo, \o/
<mvo> :)
<phildini> Hello. If I wanted an in-depth look at a particular part of lucid development, namely support for intel core i* processors and graphics, where could I look and possibly contribute?
<ara> phildini, hello
<ara> phildini, still around?
<phildini> ara: yes, actually.
<ara> phildini, how do you want to contribute?
<phildini> well, for starters I'd like to know where support for the i series is heading. if I can do something to help that particular aim, i'd be willing to do quite a lot, although I am far from a kernel hacker.
<davmor2> Morning everybody
<davmor2> how the alt's looking so far ara?
<ara> davmor2, I just finished syncing and just started my first test
<ara> davmor2, have you started with any?
<davmor2> still syncing I started it latter I found I wasn't hitting the new images all the while
<ara> davmor2, OK; I need you to confirm one thing
<davmor2> go on
<ara> davmor2, debian-installer screens look funny in KVM, I need to know if it happens in HW as well
<davmor2> no probs
<davmor2> yay at last
<ara> davmor2, congrats!
<primes2h> ara: I saw that project, in fact I took my cue from that as I told fader some time ago.
<ara> primes2h, have you tried to contact the leads?
<primes2h> ara: Hello, sorry :-)
<primes2h> ara: It seems a bit dead, but it's a lot different from mine
<davmor2> ara: by screwy are you talking random text added to the yes and no tags?
<primes2h> ara: In fact they tested laptop given by Canonical
<primes2h> and just Canonical employees could test them
<primes2h> Moreover those tests are hard to do for a newbie or an ordinary user
<primes2h> ara: My intention is to keep the project as simple as possible
<ara> primes2h, I am not saying that your project is equal, but, as the other seems dead, if you could contact the lead to confirm the death, you could link to your project from their page
<primes2h> ara: I told fader about that, I'm not sure if he said he was in that team. But I'll try to contact the lead (I'm unable to find him/her btw) :-(
<primes2h> ara: I'll try #ubuntu-laptop  IRC channel
<ara> primes2h, ok, good idea
<primes2h> ara: Thank you for pointing me out this.
<primes2h> pointing out to me this
<primes2h> to this ;-)
<primes2h> what a mess
<primes2h> 8-)
<davmor2> pointing this out to me would of been better ;)
<primes2h> point me out to this
<primes2h> davmor2: Thank you very much ;-)
<davmor2> ara: did you get my message too?
<ara> davmor2, oh, I missed it
<ara> davmor2, yes, that's what I mean
<ara> davmor2, ok, so you have as well
<ara> davmor2, I will file it and you can confirm, ok?
<davmor2> ara: np's
<davmor2> add a screen shot as you're in kvm
<ara> davmor2, I will :)
<davmor2> it's harder on HW :)
<ara> davmor2, bug 526391
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526391 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Debian Installer screen text is corrupted (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526391
<davmor2> thanks ara confirmed
<ara> davmor2, thanks!
<plars> slangasek: the armel desktop images don't need to be on iso tracker.  I think one of them was still building inadvertently, but the netbook ones are our target now
<stgraber> ara: you now have the same rights as Henrik
<ara> stgraber, thanks
<persia> stgraber: How do you feel about adding the iRCC and freenode staff to the channel?
<stgraber> would make sense, I'll replicate what we have on -devel for these two teams
<persia> Hold on.  Let me grab the wiki with recommended settings.
<davmor2> fader_: morning dude iso's are working but faulty ;)
<persia> stgraber: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination
<stgraber> done
<persia> stgraber: Please also email ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com to let them know you did it.
 * DuCkNeT yawn...
<persia> Thanks :)
<davmor2> fader_: thought I'd get you used to being on testing again :)
<fader_> davmor2: You know I try to avoid doing any real work dude
<fader_> Plus I don't know what 'working but faulty' means... is this some British thing where you get to make contradictory statements and not get called on them? :P
<davmor2> fader_: the omission of the word real would of made that sentence make a lot more sense
<DuCkNeT> i'm kind of late there... is alpha 3 out ?
<davmor2> fader_: there are faults on alternates d-i installer but they are only cosmetic mostly
<fader_> davmor2: So installs are working today then? :)
<davmor2> I have a system installed
<jussi01> stgraber: thanks for the mail :)
<stgraber> jussi01: np
<davmor2> cr3: any desktops with built in nvidia cards?
<persia> They do exist.
<davmor2> persia: I know that ;) I meant in the lab
<persia> Oh.
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, Good Evening
<davmor2> morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> xubuntu alternate 64 installation in VBox, most of the prompts have extra text in them
<charlie-tca> Looks like code bleeding over
<davmor2> charlie-tca: yeap they do fullstop.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: you should also get ask loads for grub
<charlie-tca> great! Thanks
<davmor2> charlie-tca: bug 526391 and bug 526422
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526391 in cdebconf (Ubuntu) "Debian Installer screen text is corrupted (affects: 1)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526391
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526422 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Grub installer asks too many questions to the user (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526422
<charlie-tca> I see. I am behind or slow, huh?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: no just a different timezone we won't hold it against you ;)
<charlie-tca> Oh, good ;-)
<ara> hey davmor2, I have been out a bit, how are things?
<ara> are we smelling a respin?
<davmor2> ara: probably I'm slowly chugging through the things I signed up to do on 64bit
<davmor2> stgraber: you about?
<davmor2> stgraber: when you get this can you have a quick look at bug 526616 the ltsp client grabs the image no issues but as soon as the ubuntu logo plymouth (I'm guessing) screen appears it just seems to stop doing anything.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526616 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "Ltsp lock up during plymouth splash (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526616
<slangasek> plars: the one that was posted to the tracker was entirely a misclick, was supposed to be i386 I was posting :)
<plars> slangasek: np, I had thought there wouldn't be an image, so it should have been a non-issue.  Just hoping to see the netbook ones soon :)
<plars> wouldn't be a desktop image that is
<stgraber> davmor2: that's weird, my thin client is booting just fine here ... (updated the chroot today)
<stgraber> davmor2: can you look at your syslog on the server for any nbd error
<davmor2> stgraber: I can't see I've added syslog to the bug  there's a few bits that look off but I'm not sure.
<davmor2> stgraber: it seems to be fine up to the point of the ubuntu logo appearing, in fact I'd say it was faster than normal.
<davmor2> stgraber: this is 64 bit too I can try a 32 bit one at some point when I get chance
<slangasek> plars: FWIW, the armel netbook images are being spun now, now that gtk+2.0 is installable again on armel
<plars> slangasek: I assumed so, good to hear confirmation. Thanks :)
<stgraber> davmor2: syslog looks good, I'll be doing a test here
<davmor2> stgraber: It might just be a 64bit quirk like I say as soon as I can I'll try a 32bit on the same box
<stgraber> davmor2: I'm downloading the 32bit one. I have a libvirt cluster to test here anyway ;)
<stgraber> I just deployed two quadcore boxes with 8GB of RAM in my dev network at Revolution Linux (and was looking for something to test it)
<davmor2> haha glad I could help stgraber  :)
<davmor2> Right I'm off night all
<hggdh> has anyone suceeded on installing current daily for server (either 32 or 64)?
<fader_> hggdh: We have had some successful installs in the lab
<fader_> http://people.canonical.com/~fader/hw-testing/current
<hggdh> fader_: I tried to install both 64 and 32, both hang after booting, on kvm and vBox
<fader_> hggdh: Hmm, may be a virtualization issue... let me zsync one and give it a shot here
 * fader_ just got an SSD in the mail and can't decide whether to throw karmic or lucid on it.
<fader_> Decisions, decisions.
<hggdh> and I am disabling all the graphical thingies to see where it is blowing
<hggdh> fader_: if in doubt, send me the SSD and I will take care of it ;-)
<fader_> hggdh: Hah!  Hands off :P
<hggdh> heh
<fader_> hggdh: If it's a server install you shouldn't be getting any graphics
<fader_> X isn't even installed by default on server
<hggdh> there is the pseudo-graphical thingie at the boot -- usplash?
<fader_> Hmm, I hadn't seen that in server either, IIRC.  Though it's been a while since I've done a server install manually
<fader_> Unfortunately I didn't have server images zsync'd already so it may be a while before I can confirm here :/
<hggdh> fader_: np, and thank you
<fader_> hggdh: No worries.  Though wait and thank me after I manage to get an install going, as at this rate it's looking like it will be tomorrow before my zsync is done :'(
<hggdh> heh. Mine has been sort of slow also... and the bloody installs failing did not help much in terms of time spent
<hggdh> fader_: specifically, there is bug 524434 that *might* be real
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524434 in ubuntu "Lucid Alpha 2 server iso install fails at bootloader in KVM (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524434
<stgraber> Ubuntu Alternate i386 with LTSP installed, testing a thin client now
<slangasek> plars: first livefs build finished in 1h45, so candidate ISOs should be up for testing in about 1h30
<slangasek> GrueMaster: ^^
<charlie-tca> exit
<GrueMaster> I see it, thanks.
<sbeattie> hggdh: I'll give a server image a go on live hardware, but one of things I hit in the past was the server install not being switched to tty1, so it had the remnants of some scary boot errors, but if you did alt-f1, you got to a login and it turned out the install was working fine.
<hggdh> sbeattie: sounds like it -- per chance, I had just tried it (after, of course, finding out *how* to send the alt-f1)
<hggdh> wll try 32 on kvm, then I will do 64 on kvm again
<sbeattie> heh, yeah, that's not obvious in vbox.
<hggdh> indeed :-(
 * sbeattie is burning server 32 now.
<sbeattie> hggdh: do you get bits of corruption during the install/cd verification?
<hggdh> sbeattie: you mean like curses gone wild?
<hggdh> I do -- sometimes, not all time
<sbeattie> kind of wild, like some of the strings aren't null terminated.
<hggdh> yes
<sbeattie> okay, did you file a bug about it yet?
<sbeattie> ah, yeah, bug 526391
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526391 in newt (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Debian Installer screen text is corrupted (affects: 2)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526391
<hggdh> yes. So one more thing to test tomorrow
<charlie-tca> I just hit bug 505197 on xubuntu desktop manual install
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505197 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "custom partitioning give the error (affects: 7) (dups: 2)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505197
<hggdh> ok, I confess I do not know. How do I send a Ctrl-Alt-F1 to a kvm guest?
<slangasek> plars, GrueMaster: armel netbook up
<GrueMaster> Got it, thanks.
<plars> slangasek: thanks!
<slangasek> boo, my estimate was off by 5 minutes, should get better at predicting ISO builds
<plars> disgraceful!
<plars> :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-24
<rr_lap> when did they start rebuilding desktop isos?
<ara> good morning all!
 * ara resyncs and goes for some breakfast
<ara> hey dpm :)
<dpm> hey ara
<ara> I am ISO testing pre Alpha 3
<ara> I installed in Spanish, and everything (but the usual non translated yet strings) is in Spanish, but Firefox
<ara> firefox remains completely in English
<ara> is this a known issue?
<ara> (I remember filing a bug for Karmic on the same issue)
<dpm> not that I knew of, my FF is currently localized
<ara> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/439392
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 439392 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "After an installation of Karmic beta in Spanish, firefox is not localized in Spanish (affects: 5)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ara> dpm, that bus the bug I got in Karmic
<ara> it was changed to Ubuntu translations, hence the invalid from ubot4
<ara> which package do you think worth filing the bug again? ubiquity? firefox? translations? non of the above? :)
<dpm> ara, Firefox + a bug task on ubuntu-translations
<ara> dpm, ok, will do :) thanks!
<pitti> o/
<ara> hey pitti
<thekorn> good morning!
 * thekorn is syncing UNE, but it is slooooooow
<pitti> thekorn: UNE is currently heavily oversized
<pitti> I uploaded a fix already, being published now
<pitti> I'll respin in 45 minutes
<thekorn> pitti, ok, so I guess I'll just wait for the new isos
<ara> dpm, http://launchpad.net/bugs/526897
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526897 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Alfter an installation of Lucid pre-Alpha3 in Spanish, firefox is completely in English (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> o/hey davmor2
<davmor2> pitti: how the iso's stacking up this morning?
<pitti> haven't taken a look into results yet
<pitti> I'm going to rebuild netbook (oversized), and re-post armel once they finish building
<dpm> thanks ara!
<ara> dpm, np
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> davmor2, you can check http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3657/5 for some possible duplicates you may find
<dpm> ara, ok, just blogged on http://tinyurl.com/yhkrmcz, I hope this helps getting some people interested in testing, not only translators
<ara> dpm, thanks!
<ara> dpm, excellent post! Thanks!
<dpm> ara, glad you like it, thanks :)
<davmor2> ara: does that mean the issues from yesterday are all over ;)
<ara> davmor2, mmm, it was desktop, so I can't tell
<davmor2> np's
<thekorn> pitti, is UNE 20100224.1 todays iso, or will there be another respin today, it is still oversized
<ara> thekorn, he's working on that (I think)
<thekorn> okidoki
<ara> thekorn, you will need to wait a bit longer :(
<thekorn> that's not a big problem ;)
<pitti> thekorn: I know, I'm investigating; I'm quite stunned why it is
<pitti> I'll respin
<dpm> ara, my first test on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3657/440 failed as well, and I didn't even get the language packs to install. I was bitten by bug 526581
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526581 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-migrationassistant fails w/exit code 141 (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526581
<dpm> I tried a second time, and I got the ubi-migrationassistant error further in the installation process, so that langpacks were installed.
<ara> dpm, nice, I think ev and cjwatson are already looking into it
<dpm> That time after restarting everything is localized, so I'm not sure if the Firefox bug is a real problem or simply a consequence of the ubiquity one
<dpm> cool
<dpm> ara, Is it possible to post one than one result per person for a given test case?
<dpm> or are you not supposed to do that
<dpm> ?
<ara> dpm, you mean, more than one?
<ara> what do you mean
 * davmor2 will hopefully do some testing if work doesn't keep getting in the way :)
<dpm> if you run a test case 2 times,
<ara> I am not following you
<dpm> and the first one fails in one way
<dpm> and the other one in another
<ara> how can that be? :)
 * dpm gets it now
<dpm> :)
<davmor2> ara: was your fail again another linux install?
<ara> I am not following you guys
 * ara is still sleepy or something
<davmor2> ara: your m-a fail was it against another linux install?  I'm wondering if I should try it against windows?
<ara> davmor2, ah, ok, yes, it was against linux
<ara> davmor2, but, ubi-migrationassistant seems to be failing all the time
<dpm> ara, I tried the same test case twice, the same time in Catalan and the second one in German. 1. The first result (Catalan) was a total fail: language packs were not installed due to the bug above. 1. The second result (German) worked well translationswise (language packs were installed), but got bitten by the same ubiquity bug. I just reported on 1. on the ISO Tracker
<dpm> I was just not sure what to do in these cases
<dpm> but I guess I'm just suposed to test in one language
<dpm> otherwise the test case would be too flexible, I guess
<ara> dpm, it is an ISO tracker limitation, I am afraid
<ara> dpm, but, you can add some comments to your report in the ISO tracker and the bug report
<dpm> ara, np, just curious on how all this works
<davmor2> ara: cool in that case I'll confirm it again MS
<dpm> yeah, will do, thanks
 * persia thinks there is value in testing in multiple languages, but that one can't necessarily expect the same behaviour in each language, so verification should be done in the language for which the issue was discovered.
 * ara agrees
<davmor2> persia: if I ever get change I'll learn another language honest ;)
<persia> davmor2: Why do you need to learn a language to test it?  Have you not memorised how stuff works yet?
<persia> One of my laptops is in Japanese, which I can't read (but would like to learn), but this does mean I end up discovering bugs with mutibyte easily.
<davmor2> persia: cause you can't read the error message that get displayed :)
<persia> davmor2: So?  You can cut & paste, right?
<persia> And you can grep it against a po file, right?
<davmor2> :)
<persia> This is the benefit of UTF8 :)
<davmor2> persia: just lost davmor2  you maybe have to teach me this skill someday didn't even know about it :)
<persia> dpm: can probably suggest lots of other ways to interpret issues discovered in completely unknown languages.
<davmor2> persia: not today though too much going on
<ara> I can install Ubuntu in arabic with no issues :D
<persia> davmor2: OK.  When there's not a milestone, and you're just doing smoke testing, let me know, and we'll try to get an error in some language you don't know.
<persia> I personally use english, russian, japanese, and arabic as a good set of tests to see different layouts and issues (russian has a primarily non-ascii character set and quickly finds unicode issues, arabic is good for bindirectional layout issues, and japanese is good for multibyte).
<ara> persia, do you have a fan club in launchpad? I might create one
<persia> I don't know of one.
<dpm> davmor2, you can test without having to learn another language, the test case on http://tinyurl.com/ydz2xor has everything translated in Japanese, Chinese and Korean, you can be their next hero testing Ubuntu in their language :-)
<persia> CJK is definitely a good non-english test, as it's multibyte, which catches lots of layout issues.
<davmor2> we don't just test the install though :)
<ara> dpm, now I was hit by the bug of non installing any of the language packages
<ara> dpm, using alternate
<ara> dpm, so it seems that it is not releated to the ubiquity one :-\
 * ara is confused
<dpm> davmor2, I know you guys are doing a rocking job in several areas, not just the installer :-)
<dpm> ara, the install, I meant
<dpm> sorry, typed too fast, did not want to ping Ara
 * ara looks in the logs to see what went wrong with lang packages
<pitti> thekorn, davmor2, ara: seems that the netbook overflow is quite tricky, not clear yet what causes it (the original uubuntuone music store bug has been fixed, but that "only" bought us 15 MB)
<ara> pitti, OK, thanks for the update
<pitti> thekorn, davmor2, ara: I think I add those to the tracker now, needs an USB stick then
<pitti> *shrug*
<davmor2> :)
<thekorn> pitti, ok
<thekorn> will sync the source now and start a lice session test
<thekorn> s/lice/live
<pitti> thanks
<davmor2> ara: on live cd do you get a popup windows saying there is media with software on it?
<ara> davmor2, yes, and that it is reported, let me find the bug for you
<davmor2> ara: I wrote a bug for alpha 2
<ara> davmor2, dholbach wrote one as well
<Daviey> davmor2: writing bugs is bad, bad, bad
 * davmor2 slaps Daviey and reminds him without it you wouldn't know what to fix :P
<ara> dpm, the reason why Catalan and, in my case, Spanish alternate is in English, is because the spanish mirror is down, and those languages are not in the CDs
<ara> dpm, it is not related to the ubiquity bug
<ara> persia, still around?
<persia> What's up?
<persia> Well, I was headed off for a bit, and won't be held by a pending response.  I'll read backscroll.
<dpm> ara, yeah, I've had some problems with the main es mirror lately, thanks for the update
<ara> persia, don't worry I sorted it out
<ara> dpm, I thought the Spanish lang packs were in the alt cd, as the blueprint says, but apparently, they are not
<ara> persia, if there are at least 8 Spanish mirrors, why is that es.archive fails all the time? do you know the logic behind it?
<dpm> ara, they might have been taken out lately due to space. The final list of languages in the CD is not stable until around beta time, IIRC. I'll update the info on the blueprint
<ara> dpm, thanks
<davmor2> ara: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/520438
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520438 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "Update notifier is triggered on livecd saying the is a disc with updates (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> found it at last :)
<ara> davmor2, I will try to find the other one to mark it as duplicated
<dpm> ara, it seems that there are no language packs at all on the alternate CD right now, only English
<ara> dpm, is that expected?
<ara> davmor2, bug 520868
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520868 in casper (Ubuntu) "jockey and update-manager start in live session (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520868
<ara> davmor2, can you mark yours as duplicated of this one? I know that yours is older, but this one has 3 metoos and it is confirmed
<dpm> ara, I guess the langpacks on the alternate CD might have been taken out due to space constraints and will be put back in later, but I'm not too familiar with the alternate CD, pitti, do you think this could be the case?
<davmor2> ara: I wouldn't mind but you'd think mr holbach would know not to put 2 conditions on one bug ;)
<abe3k> hello
<davmor2> abe3k: hello
<ara> hello abe3k
 * ara -> lunch
<ttx> testing server/amd64/UEC cluster
<thekorn> testing UNE live session
<thekorn> waht is the name of the package which provides the very first sreen when you boot from a cd? (where you can choose "Try Ubuntu ... without installing", "test memory", ...)
<ttx> testing server/amd64/UEC node
<ttx> testing server/amd64/UEC instance run
<pitti> dpm: correct, we just have English on the alternates right now
<dpm> ok, thanks pitti
<thekorn> which netbook-launcher is the default in current UNE?
<thekorn> the old one, or the new -efl (or whatever) ?
<ara> efl?
<thekorn> ara, I have netbook-launcher and netbook-launcher-efl, both available in the live session, netbook-launcher is running
<thekorn> and I thought I've read in a blogpost that -efl will replace the old one, but I might be wrong
<thekorn> oh, maybe I mixed it with ARM devices
<ara> maybe plars knows better?
<ara> or as at  #ubuntu-desktop
<ara> ask, even
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<davmor2> ara: did you have any issue on live with there being no way to complete the shutdown?
<ara> davmor2, haven't tried
<ara> primes2h1, if the laptop testing project is dead, my suggestion is: 1) Moving old content to LaptopTestingProject/Old 2) Setting up a new LaptopTestingProject saying: if you are looking to the Canonical project, this was finished around 2005. You can check the old documentation at.... A new community driven project has been created, and you can check the documentation at... (and point to yours)
<primes2h1> ara: That's really nice. You mean LaptopTestingTeam->LaptopTestingTeam/Old  page I think. I'll do it ASAP.
<plars> thebwt: depends which arch you are running on
<ara> thekorn, ^
<plars> thebwt: sorry, misfire
<plars> thekorn: for armel, it uses the 2d efl launcher, x86 uses the 3d (clutter based) launcher
<thekorn> plars, already asked the question in -desktop, I now know it depends on the 2d/3d hardware
<thekorn> plars, thanks for your answer anyway
<thekorn> ara, is there any criteria for marking a test as "passed" or "failed", is it the number/importance of reported/linked bugs, or is it just personal feeling
<ara> thekorn, normally, failed means that you couldn't install the system: partman failed, grub failed, things like that
<thekorn> ah ok, so when runnin a live test, like http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/UNR-Live and all testcases work fine, "passed" is the right one to choose
<thekorn> no matter how many "unrelated" bugs I found during the tests
<thekorn> ara, let's say I would like to add a "Install (manual partitioning)" testcase to UNE, what is the procedure?
<ara> thekorn, that depends on the release team, if they want to add them
<ara> thekorn, take into account that if the are there, they need to be covered
<ara> talk to slangasek, to see if he thinks it is worth adding such a case
<thekorn> ara, I thought about this a bit, and I don't think it makes sense at all, as there is nothing UNE specific, this will all be covered by the reletad ubuntu tests
<pitti> ANNOUNCE
<pitti> just to let you know, we got some ubiquity fixes
<pitti> I'm goign to rebuild all ubuntu/kubunt/netbook images in half an hour
<pitti> alternates and servers will stay for now
<davmor2> pitti: :)
<charlie-tca> yay
<davmor2> just as I get through looking at this first test :)
<pitti> well, those were important, to catch the bugs in the first place :)
 * pitti hugs the testing rockers
<charlie-tca> I got a bad connection today. just getting them rsynced here
<pitti> that's fine, the next set should just drop 40 MB off the netbook CD and get a new ubiquity
<charlie-tca> Are you rebuilding xubuntu too?
<pitti> charlie-tca: I planned to, shouldn't I?
<charlie-tca> sure
<pitti> I planned rebuilds across the board
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<ara> davmor2, can you test something quickly on real HW?
<davmor2> go on
<ara> davmor2, kubuntu desktop, clicking on "Install Kubuntu" (without passing by the live env)
<ara> davmor2, does it start correctly for you?
<davmor2> might take a minute or 2
<davmor2> ara: running now
<ara> davmor2, at it starts ubiquity correctly?
<davmor2> ara: nope blank screen after the plymouth logo disappears
<ara> davmor2, same thing...
<davmor2> bug 526486
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526486 in casper (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "ubiquity not starting in kubuntu install only mode (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526486
<davmor2> from Riddell
<ara> davmor2, okeeey
<davmor2> bladernr_: beard = external memory storage device,  bigger the beard the more memory ;)
<davmor2> I'm sure cr3 will concur
<fader_> davmor2: But it's only useful for remembering what you ate recently
<bladernr_> davmor2:  hah! indeed. also a survival tool (prevents starvation)
<fader_> hggdh: Looks like the desktop images are being rebuilt right now, so it's probably worth waiting a little while to try out the amd64 image
<fader_> hggdh: Unless you were still having problems with ubuntu-server
<hggdh> fader_: I will wait a bit
<hggdh> thank you
<persia> ara: Sorry for the delay: I don't know much about the mirrors,; but usually ask in #ubuntu-mirrors: it may be that one of them is having an issue that needs that sysadmin to help.
<fader_> hggdh: FYI, live image of amd64 booted just fine for me in KVM.  Doing an install now.
<hggdh> fader_: hum. weird (or it is personal, Murphy kicking me)
<fader_> hggdh: There is an init script that says "while (username=='hggdh') { ; }"
<hggdh> there you go ;-)
<charlie-tca> hmmm, my monitor still shuts off instead of using plymouth
<charlie-tca> I did an encrypted install, and have to type with the monitor off, to input the passphrase!
<alex-weej> anyone here do mac testing?
<fader_> alex-weej: What sort of mac testing?
<alex-weej> extensive checking of regressions etc.
<alex-weej> i don't know anyone with a mac where everything works
<alex-weej> and i know a lot of people with macs!
<alex-weej> so i'm thinking we're somewhat underrepresented in terms of testing
<persia> alex-weej: Do you mean powerpc, or just Apple-branded?
<alex-weej> intel macs
<persia> Except for use of EFI, those ought be the same, and one usually doesn't notice the EFI, so I think you're mostly looking at kernel and video driver bugs.
<persia> My recommendation would be to test and file the bugs.  regular milestone testing isn't going to help for that class of issue.
<persia> So it's better to run a rolling-upgade install, and report lots of new bugs whenever there is an X or kernel update.
<persia> And maybe perform an install once in a while, but that's unlikely to break.
<fader_> hggdh: amd64 boots fine after install in kvm for me
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> fader_: you ran it via testdrive?
<fader_> hggdh: No, I ran it by installing manually from an ISO I zsync'd just a bit ago
<fader_> But the effect *should* be the same, I think
<hggdh> Yeah. I will try it again (but now off testdrive)
<fader_> Anybody having problems running ubiquity directly from the boot menu on the CD?
<fader_> mythbuntu is going to the live environment when I choose 'install mythbuntu'
<fader_> Ah, nevermind -- I/O error on my USB drive of CD images :(
<fader_> Lousy hardware... software would be much better if it didn't have to interact with hardware
 * stgraber updated the list of tests for Edubuntu (we only have a GUI installer now)
<rr73> i am/was testing xubuntu 386 desktop install and the software center bug 523341 came up and it says it was fixed yesterday
<rr73> testing on hardware
<fader_> rr73: It's possible that the fix has been released but didn't make it into the image yet
<fader_> In which case I'd expect it to be fixed in tomorrow's daily build
<fader_> But I'm just guessing
<rr73> i'm asking cause they just rebuilt the xubuntu's images today
<yotux> What is the best way to help with testing I noticed alpha three comes out tomorrow
<fader_> rr73: Can you verify that you're using >= 1.1.13 of the software center?
<rr73> fader_, gimme a sec
<rr73> eeeeerrrrrrrr it says .12 not .13
<rr73> but that's what the image gave me, so don't worry about it then?
<fader_> rr73: Yep, it looks like .13 didn't make it into the daily build today
<fader_> So I wouldn't worry about it; the fix should be in a new daily build soon
<rr73> yup, that's what slangasek just said
<fader_> yotux: Right now we're still doing ISO testing.  If you're interested in helping test images for alpha 3, that would be great!
<rr73> ty fader_
<fader_> rr73: No problem; thanks for testing! :D
<fader_> yotux: If you want to do ISO testing you'll need to create an account on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<fader_> There's more info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<fader_> yotux: Please also feel free to join the QA mailing list, where we discuss what to test and how to test it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-qa
<yotux> faber_  is this a high volume list I assume
<yotux> when do the ISO's drop ?
<fader_> yotux: No, it's not particularly high volume
<fader_> The ISOs are posted now, and are candidates for Alpha 3 images
<fader_> So they desperately need testing :)
<yotux> ok I will read about rsyncing and then give it a try
<rr73> or zsync
<fader_> yotux: Feel free to ask here if you have any questions
<yotux> fader_ I want to do a Alt CD install test what is the most helpful for the group  was thinking "AlternateEncryptedLvm"
<fader_> yotux: Looks good; I don't see any results for that test case yet
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-25
<yotux> I am using rsync to download now,  will it speed up the process next time I need to update the ISO?
<fader_> yotux: Absolutely.  The first time you have to download the whole thing, but in the future rsync will only download the changes
<fader_> marjo: you know if you don't test things you can keep the bug numbers low :)
<marjo> fader_: yes, classic QA problem
<fader_> marjo: We can have the Boston vs. New York thing here... see who can file the best bug :)
<marjo> fader_: i'm on it!
<fader_> marjo: Any bugs yotux files count toward my total.
<fader_> (C'mon, yotux! :D )
<fader_> It's quiet tonight... usually ISO testing is more raucous.  Maybe for beta. :/
<marjo> fader_: just finding dup bugs from alpha2
<fader_> marjo: See, like I said, there's your mistake... of course if you *look* for bugs you're going to find them!
<marjo> fader_: ack
<fader_> marjo: Every time you say that I think of this: http://isitluck.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/bill-the-cat-ack.jpg
<marjo> fader: +1
<marjo> fader: boot speed is pretty fast even on my acer aspire one
<fader_> \o/
<marjo> how's it booting for you?
<fader_> I got an SSD in the mail yesterday; I can't wait to hook that up and see how my boot looks
<marjo> oh nice!
<fader_> Meh, pretty fast, but I haven't been clocking it
<fader_> I'm also doing this in VirtualBox
<fader_> So it's not a great test
<fader_> *test of boot speed :P
<marjo> fader_ shouldn't davmor2 be up in the middle of the night testing wubi or something?
<fader_> marjo: +1
<fader_> I miss when he tested all the ISOs and the rest of us just hung out and kibbitzed
<marjo> fader_ yeah, i feel like he's slacking off these days
<marjo> maybe hggdh, bladernr & ameetp will pick up the slack
<marjo> in US time zones
<fader_> We should find out where he lives, go to his house in the middle of the night, and make puppydog eyes at him until he feels bad and starts testing
<fader_> hggdh, bladernr-away, ameetp: marjo's volunteering you for things again
<marjo> fader_ I can just see his face!
<fader_> Yeah, it'd probably be making a gigantic "NO"
<fader_> :)
<marjo> AFAIK, it's past dinner time in the US
<marjo> fader: anybody using testdrive?
<marjo> i don't have the hardware for it
<fader_> marjo: I think hggdh was using it earlier but he was running into problems booting afterward
<marjo> but it's supposed to also work under virtualbox
<marjo> ah ok
<fader_> Hmm
<fader_> He was using it under kvm, but that's all I know
<hggdh> I was using testdrive, but something is not going kosher here
<marjo> hggdh: you might want to report your non-kosher issues to dustin
<hggdh> bllody virtualbox states I do not have an AMD64, and testdrive/kvm is not quite working out either
<marjo> dustin aka kirkland
<hggdh> I will. One of the issues I already traced to an open bug (-vga std fails)
<fader_> hggdh: What processor do you have?  That's the first I've heard of virtualbox hating on an amd64
<marjo> hggdh: well, do YOU have AMD64, gotta have that VT technology or the equivalent in AMD chips
<hggdh> :-) I have a AMD64 Turion x2
<hggdh> trueAMD, and all that
<fader_> Virtualbox will let you run VMs without virtualization support in the processor, so I'm extra confused
<hggdh> vBox is refusing to run stating I have a i686
<fader_> hggdh: Did you install from a 32-bit disc?
<fader_> What does uname -a say?
<hggdh> Linux xango 2.6.32-14-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Sat Feb 20 05:18:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fader_> Weird.
<hggdh> tell me :-(
<marjo> fader_: vBox even runs on my acer w/ little ole atom chip
<hggdh> I have gone back 4 kernel versions (it *was* working, some time ago) to -10, and nothing (except I got my vterms back)
<fader_> I blame davmor2
<hggdh> I have tried vbox-ose and vbox proprietary, same thing
<fader_> (mostly because he's not here to defend himself)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> so far, this week I have booted & installed the bloody server CD some 30 times.
<fader_> If it makes you feel any better, the MythTV theme I've been waiting for looks like it's in SVN for the same version of Myth that's going to be on the next Mythbuntu: http://www.fecitfacta.com/Arclight/Welcome.html
<fader_> (It probably doesn't, but it makes *me* feel better)
<hggdh> LOL
<fader_> hggdh: Welcome to my world :)
<fader_> I close my eyes and see the CD language selection screen :)
<hggdh> I was ogling a 12-gauge nearby, and wondering on a radical redesign/reengineering of my laptop
<fader_> It would be better ventilated after that, for sure
<hggdh> guess so. I would also have no more issues with the video card
<fader_> Hehe
<hggdh> But I swear, next laptop will (1) have a smaller screen (17'' is good, but BIG); use Intel for video, wireless, etc)
<fader_> hggdh: That's why you need a huge laptop for daily use and a netbook for travel :)
<fader_> Any excuse to buy new toys.
<hggdh> well, there's that, yes. Hum.
 * hggdh starts thinking on how to explain to wife a new toy
<charlie-tca> heh, it gets a little better with time. I do at least 4 installs every day
<fader_> "It is easier to get forgiveness than permission."
<hggdh> nice one!
<fader_> Yeesh, I don't know what KDE is doing but it's thrashing like crazy on first boot
<fader_> Ah, file indexing.  That explains it.
<fader_> Okay, Real Life is calling me... I'm being required to go be social briefly before bedtime.  G'night all!
<marjo> fader_: be social! g'night!
<fader_> marjo: Don't test too much.  You'll find more bugs!
<marjo> fader_: go New York!
<fader_> Bah, you're just jealous about not being the Hub of the Universe :)
<fader_> *bamf*
<ara> good morning all!
<persia> ara: Good morning.  I sent the following whilst you were away:
<persia> ara: Sorry for the delay: I don't know much about the mirrors,; but usually ask in #ubuntu-mirrors: it may be that one of them is having an issue that needs that sysadmin to help.
<ara> persia, thanks, I'll ask there
<sbeattie> Riddell: are kubuntu 8.04 -> 10.04 upgrades expected to be supported?
<mvo> sbeattie: hello! I have a test profile for them, not sure how official they are
<sbeattie> mvo: okay, I just tried it, and it failed, see bug 527605
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527605 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 8.04 -> 10.04 upgrade fails, due to likely dependency cycle (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527605
 * mvo looks
<mvo> uhhh
<mvo> nasty
<yotux> I did a test install and it failed
<yotux> how can I document this or get more details to help the dev team?
<sbeattie> yotux: file a bug in launchpad and mark the test install case as failed in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<yotux> thank you sorry my first test case
<yotux> I am not sure what to file the bug as though?
<yotux> Not sure what is causing the system to hang any idea how to investigate this?
<ara> launchpad timing out... great
<davmor2> ara sorry no means of testing today :(
<ara> davmor2, yes, in millbank, isn't it?
<davmor2> Yeap
<ara> davmor2, ok, no problem. enjoy the view! ;-)
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> ara, maybe when the fog clears
<ara> davmor2, :D
<ara> mvo, if you want me to file a bug regarding the crash in the software-center, let me know
<Riddell> sbeattie: no 8.04 to 10.04 isn't supported for kubuntu, although it should work anyway
<mvo> ara: thats fine, I have a look now
<ara> mvo, meaning, do I file the bug or not? :D
<mvo> ara: sorry, no need for a report
<ara> mvo, OK :)
<slangasek> hum, has there only been one install test of UNE?  Is anyone else seeing bug #527528?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527528 in netbook-meta (Ubuntu) "[Alpha 3 Testing] After first boot default GNOME desktop is installed (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527528
<slangasek> plars, GrueMaster: ^^ I guess that's not affecting arm netbook images, or you would've shouted? :)
<persia> I've been playing with current UNE (x86) with a hacked ubiquity and didn't see that,but it might be the hacked ubiquity.
<slangasek> hmm
<plars> slangasek: are we sure that bug submitter is using the current alpha?
<plars> InstallationMedia: Ubuntu-Netbook 10.04 "Lucid Lynx" - Alpha i386 (20100107)
<plars> slangasek: ^^
<slangasek> plars: that likely just indicates he filed the report from his normal lucid install rather than from his test install
<slangasek> plars: since the bug was correctly linked from an ISO test report :)
<persia> There was a case reported today in #ubuntu-bugs of a user who was confused that someone linked to their (previously filed) bug from the ISO test report.
<persia> (not the same bug, but probably not an uncommon phenomenon)
<plars> slangasek: it was just a red flag for me, especially combined with the bug only affecting 1 person, and the comment that it was a bug that they saw in alpha2 that they are now seeing again in alpha3
<slangasek> plars: OTOH, he's the *only* person who's reported doing a test install of UNE so far :/
<plars> right
<plars> slangasek: if I weren't *just* waking up and having to head out to an early dr. appointment, I'd pull the image and try to reproduce now myself, unfortunately I'm not in a position to do so at the moment
<slangasek> 'sok, let's make Europe do it
<czajkowski> heh
<persia> czajkowski: You're in a good timezone :)  Mind doing a test install of UNE?
<czajkowski> I'm at work :(
<czajkowski> I'm on windows machines..
<slangasek> the best machines to test on
<slangasek> >:)
<czajkowski> persia: if you've any tips on upgradding my hardy machine mini 9 bought from dell to lucid do let me know
<czajkowski> slangasek: tell me about it!
<persia> czajkowski: Grab usb-creator from hardy-backports, use it on a lucid iso to create a boot stick.  Boot off that to make sure that the kernel has the support you need.  Either reinstall or do-release-upgrade as you like.
<czajkowski> that solves my lunchtime plans, shall upgrade the mini then
<persia> czajkowski: Do test though: it may be that something doesn't work (because those didn't precisely ship with Ubuntu)
<czajkowski> yes I suspect it won't be just straight forward
<persia> It may be though.
<czajkowski> persia: doing do-release-upgrade shows no new release found
<persia> czajkowski: I suspect someone hacked that then.  Hrm.
<persia> czajkowski: Try manually installing update-manager 1:0.87.31 from hardy-updates and trying again, with `do-release-upgrade -d`
<czajkowski> update-manger was installed
<czajkowski> added -d still same message
<czajkowski> no new release found
<persia> *which* update-manager?
<persia> And did you report on the ISO tracker about your experience with the Alpha 3 ISO with usb-creator?
<czajkowski> didnt have a usb on me said I;d just jump in and update
<ara> czajkowski, what about "update-manager -d"
<persia> czajkowski: WHat'S the output of `apt-cache show update-manager | grep ^Version`?
<czajkowski> that worked
<czajkowski> ara: ^^
<ara> \o/
<persia> bug in hardy do-release-upgrade?
<czajkowski> ara: well it launched update manger, it still didn't offer lucid :(
<czajkowski> now for persia instructions
<persia> Or something special-patched in the Dell Mini 9 preload?
<ara> czajkowski, :(
<ara> mvo_, ^
<ara> mvo_, any suggestions?
<ara> morning cr3
<cr3> ara: hi there
<mvo_> czajkowski: do you run as sudo? or normal user? are you behind a proxy?
<czajkowski> mvo_: run as sudo, am behind a firewall...
 * persia really thinks it's a hacked update-manager to not support dist-upgrades.
<mvo_> czajkowski: what does "DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1 update-manager -d" print? please try running as normal user
<czajkowski> mvo_: will do
<mvo_> thanks
 * ara steps out for lunch
<czajkowski> mvo_: thats funky, it launched update manager and in the terminal  it outputs  Metarelease._init_() useDevel=True useProposed=Fakse
<czajkowski> MetaRelease.download()
<czajkowski> no self.metarelease_information
<persia> czajkowski: Which version of update-manager do you have, please?
<czajkowski> persia: I tried your command and nothing happend
<mvo_> ok, so it appears that it can not connect to changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release, if you do a wget on that, does that work?
<mvo_> i.e.  wget http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<czajkowski> mvo_: much more helpful
<czajkowski> let me switch machines so I can get you the output
<czajkowski> DEBUG output created by Wget 1.10.2 on linux-gnu.
<czajkowski> --13:46:12--  http://debug_update_manager=1/ => `index.html'
<czajkowski> Resolving debug_update_manager=1... failed: Name or service not known.
<czajkowski> --13:46:12--  http://update-manager/ => `index.html'
<czajkowski> Resolving update-manager... failed: Name or service not known.
<czajkowski> FINISHED --13:46:12--
<czajkowski> Downloaded: 0 bytes in 0 files
<persia> czajkowski: can you tell the version from /usr/share/doc/update-manager/changelog.gz ?
 * persia suspects there is a changelog entry like "debian/rules - removed creation of dist-upgrade.tar.gz"
<mvo_> czajkowski: what persia said, the exact version would be good too
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> bear with me a tic, still at work
<mvo_> sure
<czajkowski> Version: 1:0.87.30netbook0belmont6
<czajkowski> Version: 1:0.87.30netbook0belmont3
<czajkowski> Version: 1:0.87.30netbook0belmont2
<czajkowski> Version: 1:0.87.30netbook0belmont1
<czajkowski> Version: 1:0.87.30
<czajkowski> Version: 1:0.87.24
<mvo_> ohhh, that smeels strongly like it does not support upgrades
<czajkowski> well that would mean me and a lotta other mini 9 flks will be rather peeved :(
<persia> mvo http://netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com/updates/pool/public/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.87.30netbook0belmont6.dsc
<persia> czajkowski: The Mini 9 ships with an Ubuntu derivative that has a bunch of stuff different and definitely doesn't intentionally support upgrades.
<czajkowski> hmm i thought it was explained it could only support LTS so I've been waiting since i got it to upgrade to next LTS
<persia> czajkowski: Anyway, force-install http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.87.31_all.deb and then it should work properly.
<czajkowski> persia: add it to the software sources?
<persia> czajkowski: If you activate that link it ought pull a package you want installed.  Running update-manager after that ought do the right thing (that's the Ubuntu hardy update-manager)
<persia> When you run it in dist-upgrade mode, it should handle dealing with the software sources (I think).
<persia> mvo may know better.
<czajkowski> ok
<persia> Oh, that devices claims to be "lpia" doesn't it?
<czajkowski> yes
<persia> If it's "lpia" then you need to reinstall.
<czajkowski> balls
<slangasek> well
<slangasek> you could lie and tell it that it's i386
<slangasek> --force-architecture or something
<slangasek> downloading the hardy dpkg and apt debs for i386 and dpkg -i --force-architecture should be enough to trick it, I think?
<persia> slangasek: For a dist-upgrade from hardy on a derivative to lucid?  That sounds likely to break in odd an unexpected ways.
<slangasek> :)
<czajkowski> so much for simple upgrade at lunch time
<fader_> Morning all
<fader_> I'll kick off a UNE install for slangasek if that's still desirous
<slangasek> fader_: still is, yes
<czajkowski> Thanks for the help though.
<fader_> slangasek: Does it matter if it's in a VM?
<slangasek> fader_: not that I'm aware of
<fader_> Cool; I'll let you know what happens :)
<thekorn> I just did a UNE entire disk install
<fader_> thekorn: Did you see bug 527528 when you did?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527528 in netbook-meta (Ubuntu) "[Alpha 3 Testing] After first boot default GNOME desktop is installed (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527528
<fader_> I'm 93% through an install as well so I'll also try to reproduce, but I'm interested if you saw it too
<thekorn> fader_, no, not when installing on an empty disk
<thekorn> didrocks mentioned sth. about an existing HOME partition
<fader_> thekorn: Was this the most recent build?  The one that we're testing for Alpha 3?
 * fader_ assumes so but wants to cover all the bases. :)
<thekorn> fader_, yes, I used *24.3
<fader_> That's even weirder, as the test case that has that bug reported against it was an 'entire disk' install
<fader_> thekorn: Are you going to / will you report that result to the ISO tracker?
<thekorn> fader_, already reported the result
<fader_> thekorn: Thanks!
<davmor2> canon fader_  oh that should be foder right
<fader_> o_O
<fader_> davmor2: Can you repeat that in American for me?  ;)
<fader_> Wow, update-grub is slow :(
<fader_> slangasek: thekorn and I have both now performed a UNE install and are unable to reproduce bug 527528
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527528 in netbook-meta (Ubuntu) "[Alpha 3 Testing] After first boot default GNOME desktop is installed (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527528
<slangasek> fader_: ok, cool - perhaps you could follow up to the bug with a note on this?
<fader_> slangasek: Already got it open in my browser :)\
<slangasek> kubuntu desktop, netbook respins posted
<hggdh> I found my issue with vBox... forgot only *one* of kvm or vBox can be running
<hggdh> so rmmod kvm_amd does the trick
<marjo> hggdh: aha!
<hggdh> darn!
<marjo> that makes more sense than last night
<hggdh> it did not make sense, and kvm just is not working here (another issue)
<hggdh> so I am back to vBox, and kicking :-)
<charlie-tca> I just filed bug 527832 against desktop images.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527832 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] Ubiquity shuts off my monitor during the startup to live environment (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527832
<charlie-tca> It is very consistent blanking my monitor every time; both ubuntu and xubuntu do it
<hggdh> does it recover?
<charlie-tca> probably won't get fixed for alpha3, but should be in the notes
<charlie-tca> It takes 7-8 minutes to get to the desktop
<hggdh> bad
<charlie-tca> oops; 7-8 minutes to the gdm screen; 13-18 minutes to the desktop
<fader_> charlie-tca: I think davmor2 was seeing something similar
<charlie-tca> I think it is a conflict with plymouth and nvidia
<charlie-tca> Just seems like users are not going to wait to see anything when it takes so long
<fader_> It's not a bug, it's a feature to enforce a stretching break!
<fader_> Speaking of which...
 * fader_ installs updates and reboots.
<charlie-tca> OH! :-)
<fader_> Hmm, I can't seem to manage to boot lucid at all after installing it to real hardware :(
<sbeattie> fader_: how is it failing? I've had it succeed here...
<fader_> sbeattie: It hangs on boot, whether or not I let plymouth run
<sbeattie> fader_: what flavor?
<fader_> If I do the default boot it hangs on the ubuntu splash screen and ignores ctrl+alt_Fx
<fader_> If I do nosplash I see boot messages and then it hangs anyway
<fader_> amd64 desktop
<fader_> I wonder if it's possibly nvidia related
<sbeattie> quite likely; my nvidia system turns off it's display during the plymouth portion of boot.
<sbeattie> (but it's also old and a 32 bit machine)
<fader_> Yeah, I heard about that, but I haven't seen it.  I'm letting this system sit where it seems to be hung for a while and see what happens
 * sbeattie is currently trying to do an ubuntustudio install, but that's on a machine with ati graphics.
<fader_> As much as I hated trying to play Civilization IV under Wine on it, my old Intel graphics system always worked.
 * fader_ sighs wistfully.
<sbeattie> indeed, I've rarely needed 3D support, so I've had several intel based machines because they tended to just work (and not break things like suspend)
<fader_> Is there a way to disable plymouth from grub?  I expected nosplash to do it, but adding --verbose it looks like it's still getting run
<sbeattie> I'm not sure.
<fader_> Ah, hmm
<fader_> Seems that alt+sysrq+k kills it
<fader_> And all I had to do was fsck /dev/sda1
<fader_> That seems... bad.
<fader_> Let's see if I can reproduce that
<fader_> Nope
<yotux> I installed a test case and it failed how do I figure out which bug it would be
<yotux> get a black screen
<yotux> is anyone else here have a problem with the nouveau drivers
<fader_> yotux: Are you talking about the screen being black at boot?
<yotux> yes sorry
<yotux> was interested to see if it was an isolated indecent
<yotux> fader_ besides that issue everything else appears to be going smooth
<fader_> yotux: I haven't seen that myself, but I know several other people have and I believe there's a bug about it
<yotux> If there was I am sorry I filed bug 528056
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528056 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "nouveau driver not configured correctly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528056
<charlie-tca> bug 527832 for the desktop cd?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527832 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] Ubiquity shuts off my monitor during the startup to live environment (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527832
<fader_> yotux: There's also bug 523788 which may be related
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523788 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Only see X mouse cursor on VT during boot (affects: 4) (dups: 1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523788
<fader_> Heh, or that one charlie-tca just mentioned :D
<charlie-tca> heh, I guess it is not isolated, huh?
<yotux> lol guess not,  I used alt cd
<yotux> I was going to try the LTSP install test case can I use a laptop booting over the network for a thin client?
<fader_> yotux: I believe you should be able to use anything that supports PXE
<fader_> So if the laptop does, you're all set
<yotux> Thankz
<yotux> have fun guys time to install bye
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-26
<yotux> I tired installing LTSP test case and my thin client will not boot
<yotux> any idea on how to track bugs down?
<yotux> I did test case for ltsp and the thin client doesn't boot should I file abug on ltsp?
<ara> good morning all!
<thekorn> good morning ara
<ara> thekorn, good morning!
<ara> thekorn, how is UNE looking in Lucid?
<thekorn> ara, I using it for 3 days now, and it works like a charm
<ara> thekorn, nice :)
<thekorn> there are only a few minor bugs I've already reported
<thekorn> and this bug where default GNOME is launched at first boot,
<thekorn> which only seems  to happen if the user is using an existing $HOME
<ara> morning primes2h
<primes2h> ara: Hi ara :-)
<ara> primes2h, there is already a laptop report :)
<primes2h> ara: I saw it, it's about karmic, but It's ok anyway. I had to change page layout for that. :-)
<primes2h> ara: That user contacted me by email, he didn't know that the other project had been closed in 2005
<primes2h> ara: and he was surprised about that.
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<thekorn> hello davmor2
<shadeslayer> hi i ran the kubuntu lucid iso in kvm... and : http://imagebin.ca/view/SV3xUt.html
<shadeslayer> kvm command : kvm -m 512 lucid.iso
<davmor2> shadeslayer: which iso?
<shadeslayer> davmor2: the 64 bit Kubuntu Lucid Lynx Alpha 3 ISO
<shadeslayer> weird right?
<shadeslayer> when i write it to a USB it works fine
<davmor2> shadeslayer: no /dev/kvm which is odd.
<shadeslayer> davmor2: lemme try the karmic iso
<shadeslayer> uh oh
<shadeslayer> looks like a problem with kvm :)
<davmor2> what does dpkg -l kvm
<shadeslayer> davmor2: http://pastebin.ca/1811724
<davmor2> shadeslayer: okay that's weird
<shadeslayer> davmor2: the pastebin or the fact i dont have /dev/kvm?
<shadeslayer> ok ill just reconfigure it
<shadeslayer> nope
<davmor2> shadeslayer: has kvm ever worked for you?
<shadeslayer> davmor2: yes
<shadeslayer> i used to work fine when i installed it,about a month ago,then i stopped using it and used it today
<davmor2> shadeslayer: what happens if you qemu -m 512 lucid.iso instead?
<shadeslayer> davmor2: same thing
<davmor2> shadeslayer: have you had any updates todate the covered the kernel?
<shadeslayer> davmor2: um nope
<thekorn> you are using kvm the wrong way
<shadeslayer> thekorn: eh?
<thekorn> it has to be -cdrom bla.iso
<thekorn> so for example   kvm -m 512 -cdrom lucid-desktop-i386.iso
<shadeslayer> thekorn: hmm works! :P
<davmor2> thekorn: oh ar didn't spot that :)
<shadeslayer> thekorn: thanks :)
<thekorn> no problemo
<shadeslayer> apparently plymouth didnt like my graphics card,so im testing it out on a vm
<davmor2> thekorn: I'm to used to using virt manager :)
<thekorn> davmor2, actually I never used kvm directly, I've used testdrive alot recently, and ps aux showed me how it is using kvm
<thekorn> so I figured a -cdrom is missing
<davmor2> :)
<shadeslayer> still didnt boot fully
<shadeslayer> i get a loading bar at the bottom and then everything is black :)
<shadeslayer> bleh.. looks like its in a loop
<shadeslayer> shows a terminal o/p and then a black screen
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.ca/view/hkBfJbl.html
<primes2h> ara: I'm trying to moving old project subpages instead of just copying them as I did before. If I try to delete the /Old page and the subpages I have to wait a lot and then i get an error.
<shadeslayer> thekorn: ^^
<thekorn> shadeslayer, I think there is a bug somewhere where ubuntu boots into a black screen on some hardware
<thekorn> but I've never seen it in a vm
<shadeslayer> thekorn: yeah with plymouth in place i dont have a boot up screen,land directly in KDM :P
<cr3> alexmoldovan: problem fixed, please try to reproduce the inconsistent error message. also, please reboot all the laptops in the lab when you have a moment
<hggdh> I consistently get a black screen on either KVM or VBox (for the server)
<hggdh> on VBox I then hit right(ALT-CTRL)F1, and can get to vterm 1. On KVM I do not know how to...
<thekorn_> hggdh, you have to use the qemu monitor, ctrl-alt-2 to get there
<thekorn_> and there run    sendkey ctrl-alt-f2
<hggdh> thekorn_: ah... thanks, did not know that (was trying to RTFM, but not as easy to find it out
<hggdh> can someone check the samba tests for server whole disk install?
<kamusin> question: I am new on testing cases in the tracker and I have some questions about it.. actually I have finished a OEM  installation and I had one problem with a paragraph (maybe ubiquity or translation team bug).. so what result do I  choose passed or failed?  is this explication clear .?? thanks
<kamusin> a note about all this was I finished all process without crashed (under Lucid Alpha 3), just this detail
<charlie-tca> If the install completed and you can use the system, normally it passed
<kamusin> installation was completed fine, just is a problem with a text that is not displayed correctly
<charlie-tca> minor bug, then. passed and file the bug report or comment on the bug report that is already filed
<kamusin> ahh super charlie-tca :), I'll do that
<charlie-tca> Welcome to testing
<kamusin> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-27
<lfaraone> I'd say it's a bug if running the s/r script on the Alpha 3 livecd causes a freeze, right?
<lfaraone> or does it have to be installed?
<anuj08> Which of the following is not true of the traditional approach to information processing?
<anuj08>   a)There is common sharing of data among the various applications.
<anuj08>   b)It is file oriented.
<anuj08>   c)Programs are dependent on the files.
<anuj08>   d)It is inflexible.
<persia> We don't do homework or tests :)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-23
<ben__> Hello
<ben__> Is anyone there?
<ben__> Hello
<primes2h> Hello ara, good morning. I was wondering who is in charge of review my merge proposal or about ubuntu-qa-website in general.
<ara> primes2h, jibel is now in charge now of the maintanance of ubuntu-qa-website. I can try to have a look when I have time, but this week is a bit busy for me
<primes2h> ara: no problem, I ask because I'm planning trial tests about it in Italian Testing Team, so I need to organize a schedule.
<primes2h> Maybe jibel can have a look earlier ;-)
<jibel> Hey primes2h and ara,
<jibel> primes2h, thanks for your branch. I'll review your changes on friday.
<jibel> Friday is my review and merge day :-)
<primes2h> Hey jibel, great!  thank you very much. :-)
<jibel> ara, btw can you make me a member of "Ubuntu QA Website Developers", please ?
<ara> jibel, sure thing
<jibel> ara,  danke schön
<ben_> Hey I just got some server space with unlimited bandwidth anyone got something i could do with it?
<ben_> I was planning on a forum
<ben_> Anyone here got any ideas towards a good use for the server space? I'm setting up a blog soon  but I got alot of space i dont want to waste
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-25
<hakimsheriff> Hi people
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-26
<hakimsheriff> Hi people
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-27
<VesaS> Hello...
<VesaS> I keep getting this error when trying to run update-manager-d
<VesaS> ERROR:root:IOError in cache.commit(): 'Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjdk-6/icedtea-6-jre-jamvm_6b21~pre3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb 403  Forbidden
<VesaS> update-manager termintes there... Any ideas how to continue?
<charlie-tca> give it a few hours for the server to resolve the issue
<VesaS> Thanks for the reply. However, I was too impatient. Changed to main server? Was that a bad thing to do?
<VesaS> Now I am wondering why the main server gives the packages as regular upgrades, and the fi - server was providing me distribution upgrade...
<charlie-tca> It might depend on how the mirror is configured at fi
<charlie-tca> Are you getting the same error at the main server?
<VesaS> ok. Maybe also worth mentioning that I am running the natty alpha...
<VesaS> still downloading  from the main server. So far so good.
<charlie-tca> Even more reason the mirror won't match main
<charlie-tca> Many of the mirrors don't keep up with the development changes. It happens to fast and often
<VesaS> But I would be less surprised if the main server was giving me the dist-upgrade and fi server was providing regular updates... But I do not know how these thigs work...
<charlie-tca> I don't know for sure either, but the mirrors are allowed to put things where they want, as I understand it.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-20
<akgraner> hey is the Ubuntu Friendly site still beta?
<akgraner> I have to clean up an article that's going into the next issue of Ubuntu User and I noticed it still says beta on the pages is that still true?
<Lirusaito> So... is this channel only used when organized tests are being conducted and not actively for discussing the testing version of ubuntu(in this case, Precise)?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<Lirusaito> Hi
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-21
<stgraber> jibel: did you see the ifupdown/friendly-recovery/upstart issue on any other system (10.04 to 12.04 upgrade)?
<stgraber> jibel: I'm still running an upgrade here but I don't see anything that'd make it mythbuntu specific and I'm not even sure why apt is failing the upgrade to start with...
<jibel> stgraber, no only on this report
<stgraber> looking at the log it says it fails because upstart has been deconfigured before upgrading ifupdown
<stgraber> but what apt should do there is upgrade upstart, then deal with ifupdown
<stgraber> and I can't see anything in the dependencies preventing that from happening
<stgraber> anyway, running a test upgrade here, then if I can't reproduce I'll ask for mvo's opinion (looks like a potential apt race condition)
<jibel> stgraber, did you try to reproduce from the clone ?
<stgraber> no because I didn't want to end up installing a full mythbuntu system, I'm upgrading from a minimal 10.04. All the packages involved are part of -minimal or -standard so it really shouldn't matter
<stgraber> I'm mostly interested in looking at the ordering of the upgrade here if it succeeds, see what apt did differently
<greyback> thomi: hey, can you poke someone to get that revert MR approved please
<thomi> greyback: sure
<balloons> akgraner, I think ubuntu friendly is out of beta / coming out of beta
<balloons> check the blueprints from the last cycle, or ask ara :-)
<akgraner> balloons, I talked to Victor yesterday
<akgraner> I had to get the article turned in :-)
<balloons> wow.. I'm days behind
<balloons> scrollback too good
<balloons> :-
<balloons> so what's the answer then?
<akgraner> after 12.04
<akgraner> it will come out of beta
<balloons> good good.. I couldn't remember if coming out of beta was this cycle or last
<balloons> i was thinking this one
<akgraner> :-)
<highvoltage> balloons: heh :)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-22
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all
<balloons> everyone gearing up for our QA meetin'?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-23
<somethinginteres> How can I update the Ubuntu installer that comes with  12.04 Alpha 2? There's a bug stopping me from getting up to partitioning stage.
<bdmurray> jibel: when you send the call for testing email can you mention the new ubiquity tags (ubi-partman et al)?
<jibel> bdmurray, sure. I'll add a reference to the DebuggingUbiquity page too.
<bdmurray> well that page is a bit dated
<jibel> well, just a little bit.
<balloons> how can I get my hardware profile in the iso tracker? what's the best way to do it at the moment? Other folks have been asking about it.. and I don't know the answer :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-24
<wxl> anyone know where today's daily-live of lubuntu is?
<akgraner> balloons, are you instructions from your post on the 14th on your blog still good to use for Unity testing?
<akgraner> s/you/your
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Precise daily images - Beta 1 next week - Sync your images! | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<balloons> hey akgraner
<balloons> all the unity goodness is in precise atm
<balloons> so, they aren't looking for testing atm
<balloons> however, during beta1 we'll be doing more manual testing
<balloons> sorry, my box keeps locking up so if I seemingly go afk.. you'll know why
<akgraner> balloons,  okie dokie :-)
<roadmr> sure
<roadmr> hello!
<balloons> hello hello ;-0\)
<balloons> ahh.. idling eh hehe
<balloons> alrighty, so on the testcase wiki, we as a community have been attempting to go thru and update all the testcases that are there
<cr3> balloons: there's also an effort led by gema to move those into litmus or the next version of it, right?
<balloons> however the long-term plan is to not use that wiki for various reasons.. we can't get metrics, hard to track, hard to report pass/fail and in particular which step.. no linking of bugs to test case failures
<balloons> cr3, yes case conductor is being looked at to replace
<balloons> which is the successor of litmus
<roadmr> balloons: oK, so what I'm seeing is ... no tests are shown to select :) is this what you get too?
<balloons> roadmr, what I want (and at one point got) was a list of tests to run, with the expansion arrows to expand to specific test cases
<balloons> what i get now is a list of the test case names (as in local.txt.in) and then all the specific tests which should be underneath them listed below
<balloons> and in the case of some of the tests, none of the actual specific tests show up.. just the general name
<balloons> i trust that makes sense?
<roadmr> ah, yes
<roadmr> sounds like a suiteness problem :)
<roadmr> hehehe
<roadmr> can it be run from the tree I branched or does it have to be installed?
<balloons> it can be run
<balloons> execute bin/checkbox-app-testing from the root folder
<roadmr> is your system Oneiric or Precise?
<roadmr> I see all the tests in one flat list
<roadmr> I guess you'd like the gedit ones to appear under gedit tree-lke?
<balloons> precuse
<balloons> precise, and yes
<roadmr> ok, checking
<balloons> the tests won't work out properly as they are displayed
<roadmr> why not? they should run individually just fine
<roadmr> btw the shotwell tests have a problem: shotwell/swp-002 has indentation inconsistencies in the description (remember the space at beginning of each line!)
<balloons> the tests don't all display
<balloons> yes exactly :-)
<balloons> but I couldn't figure out what was wrong
<balloons> how did you spot tha?
<roadmr> balloons: the logfile is your friend! checkbox.log
<roadmr> balloons: I use "less" to open it and then /ERROR
<balloons> checkbox.log != system out
<balloons> kk..
<roadmr> any errors in parsing jobs will be here
<balloons> i wasn't seeing any errors in terminal running.. i expected to see them
<roadmr> per your binary file it will be (by default) in ~/.checkbox/checkbox-app-testing.log
<roadmr> no, as it is errors are output to the logfile only. This can be changed in the bin/... script
<roadmr> you can set --log-level=error --log=
<roadmr> (yes, log=blank) - this will output errors and criticals to stdout
<balloons> roadmr.. kk changing some of this stuff so I can see it
 * roadmr wrestles with checkbox
<balloons> argh.. i fixed those errors in shotwell once roadmr
<balloons> i think when the machine crashed several times this afternoon I lost them :-)
<balloons> hehe
<roadmr> oh ;( that's bad! well looking at the log is an easy way to catch 'em
<balloons> yes
<balloons> +1 on the log
<balloons> thank you
<balloons> cool shotwell is showing up, errors are showing up
<balloons> cool cool
<roadmr> I think I found the other problem, let me test and I'll tell you
<balloons> k thanks
<roadmr> wohoo! yes, ok have a look at jobs/local.txt.in
<roadmr> $CHECKBOX_APP-TESTING_SHARE should be $CHECKBOX_APP_TESTING_SHARE
<roadmr> so it basically wasn't finding the sub-jobs because it was pointing to the wrong place (wrong variable)
<balloons> nice
<balloons> that was a piece of a massive rename
<balloons> i missed that file though on the cleanup
<balloons> thanks!
<balloons> let's see what it looks like now
<roadmr> hehe no prob, easy to miss
<balloons> alrighty
<balloons> so i think this is going to be good now
<balloons> so let's talk about checkbox-qt for a moment..
<roadmr> sure :)
<balloons> where did things end up with it? could I get these jobs added to it instead?
<roadmr> balloons: it should work!
<balloons> hmm.. ok
<roadmr> balloons: it does contain some ubuntu friendly-specific bits but the job file format remains the same, so you should be able to create a bin based on that for checkbox-qt and have it work mostly as what you have now does
<balloons> checkbox-qt is a nicer gui
<roadmr> balloons: if anything, it's a question of maturity, with checkbox-qt you'd be testing two things: whatever you're testing and checkbox-qt itself :)
<balloons> haha
<balloons> yes, that's the other piece
<balloons> heh
<roadmr> the important bits are the settings for the interface_module, interface_class and data_path in the .ini file
<balloons> ok, let me get this piece working first :-)
<balloons> but good to know
<balloons> if it works out, I might try for using the qt interface instead
<roadmr> sure! well if you want to give -qt a go and see if it already works well enough for you, it'd be great for us - the extra exposure will let us find and fix bugs faster
<roadmr> it's already in precise dailies (and will be in Beta 1)
<balloons> yes indeed
<AlanBell> balloons: http://pad.ubuntu.com/checkbox-orca-unity does this look about right?
<balloons> alanbell, yea that looks great
<roadmr> AlanBell, balloons : jobs need to be separated by spaces, not sure if you folks are doing that in a post-processing step
<AlanBell> what is a job?
<balloons> roadmr, yes
<balloons> bingo alan
<AlanBell> ok, great
<roadmr> AlanBell: yes, that's better now :)
<balloons> roadmr, can you have a space in the name?
<AlanBell> feel free to join in with the multiplayer text editor
<balloons> orca/starting orca?
<balloons> hehe multiplater
<roadmr> balloons: no, sorry :( use underscores
<AlanBell> should names be descriptive?
<balloons> fixed AlanBell  :-)
<AlanBell> yay
<balloons> for what i've done it follows the old wiki format
<balloons> networkmanager/nm-vpnc-001
<balloons> basically use a unique number, and in this case a 2 letter code
<balloons> since nm has so many tests, we have a middle descriptor in there as well
<balloons> but just make it descriptive so the output will make sense to you
<AlanBell> ok
<balloons> at this point, standards are a bit loose
<balloons> you could do it that way
<balloons> or-001, or-002, etc
<balloons> but whatev's
<balloons> no matter
<AlanBell> so that isn't something the user sees is it?
<balloons> they do see it sort of.. it's the title of the window while the test is run
<balloons> but it's not in the test text anywhere
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> tried using checkbox with orca and the monitor off?
<balloons> I have never tried.. roadmr?
<roadmr> balloons: nope! sorry :( hehe
<roadmr> it should work, it's a rather vanilla gtk application, so Orca shouldn't have a problem with it
<balloons> ok, now to clean up some more of those errors
<balloons> roadmr, I'm looking at the log and it's hard for me to figure out what's wrong
<balloons> on my syntax in the jobs
<balloons> alanbell, feel free to submit a merge request whenever your all set on that orca test. thanks so much for making one!
<AlanBell> yeah, I need to go through the tests with Pendulum (in fact I think the merge request might come from Pendulum)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-25
<phillw> hi, anyone about?
<xdatap1> hello jibel stgraber : the links in the tracker are wrong (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds/12549/downloads) they still say "lucid"
<jibel> xdatap1, hello
<jibel> xdatap1, thanks for the heads up , I'll remove lucid from the list
<jibel> (after lunch)
<xdatap1> jibel, bon apetit :)
<PaoloRotolo> hi all
<njin> hello where i can found trace of my splash screen settings
